# How do you lose a 4 month old puppy??



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

... poochie snickers..

I would've ran away too.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought that too. *sigh*


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Although I understand accidents happen - but this infuriates me. :rolffleyes: I really think many people DO NOT take owning a dog that serious, it's like hwell: AND they can always replace it! UGH
A lot of time parents get their kids a dog as a toy and these things happen and worse they get killed....*SHAKING MY HEAD*


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Around here, people steal small dogs and puppies to use as bait for their fighting dogs. The thought of someone doing that to Teddy literally terrifies me.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> Around here, people steal small dogs and puppies to use as bait for their fighting dogs. The thought of someone doing that to Teddy literally terrifies me.


o.m.g.

That's freaky. x_x


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Ugh. I once had some neighbors who kept losing their puppy. I think the problem had something to do with the fact that they kept leaving it tied in the backyard. They even left it tied in the backyard on July 4th when they went downtown to see the fireworks! :doh: The poor little pup kept howling for companionship. I'm sure one of the other neighbors just unclipped the chain whenever the constant puppy wailing became too annoying.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> ... poochie snickers..
> 
> I would've ran away too.


hahahaha, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

How do you think I got this foster dog ? she was only 3-4 months old runing the streets it happens all the time hwell:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Marian said:


> Around here, people steal small dogs and puppies to use as bait for their fighting dogs. The thought of someone doing that to Teddy literally terrifies me.


I've heard of that happening in Toronto as well. That's why I refuse to tie Darcy up outside a store, now or in the future. Luckily I've found small stores and restaurants to be willing to serve me from the door.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I would never ever tie Nickel up outside a store. San Francisco is a very dog-friendly city, I must say. I can take Nickel with me to many coffee shops and stores (even inside). When I was in Tucson, AZ, the one thing I couldn't understand is how people could leave their dogs in the car! It could easily get up to 105F in the summer… imagine being locked up in the car under the Arizona sun. I was so happy when I found the utilities-included apartment in Tucson so that I could leave the AC on for Yonkie, my miniature schnauzer.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I am always terrified of leaving my dogs tied outside of stores and almost never ever do it.

They could be stolen, although I think they would be found again pretty soon since there are so few spoos in Iceland.
And I also feat that some stupid kid would try to tease it and the poor dog would bite the kid.
Then I would be forced to put the dog to sleep.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Some people across the street from my son had a littler of Cockapoos about a year ago. I think maybe there were six puppies. Admittedly they lived on a bay so it was a dead end, but those puppies were always running around in the street. One day I was parking outside his house and the puppies were on the lawn. No person was anywhere in sight - the pups might have been six weeks at the most. Then they all took off down the round and around the corner. I think perhaps the owner was friendly with someone down there, but I just had to leave. I couldn't stay and watch. 

Apart from the fact that they could get run over, my son's dog got Parvo from being on the ground for two minutes even though he had had his first Parvo shot. These puppies were way too young to have any shots.

They all seem to have survived though. I see the lady walking the dogs now. My granddaughter says that they are the mom and dad and one puppy and they are now on the leash thank goodness.


----------

